# Oakley Crowbar prescription lenses.



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I am 14 and need glasses and do not wear them for riding and not only does it make things harder but it makes it a bit dangerous, I mean seriously the amount of times I have gone up to a jump and only realised how big it is when I am in the air!!! Damn I know it happens to a lot of us but it happens to me a lot.
kk I'll cut to the point, I want to know where and if I could get prescription lenses for my oakleys.
Any help appreciated.
Indra


----------



## Philbo (Sep 28, 2011)

I had the issue a while ago and my optician said you can't get a prescription lens, they just don't do them. He said I could wear contacts, get a pair of goggles that fit over my glasses (like Smith Products | SmithOptics.com) or wear a pair of goggles with an insert (Smith Products | SmithOptics.com).


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

I personally wear contacts, it's a lot easier than trying to fit glasses into your goggles.


----------

